# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  HN_cần thợ thực tập hoặc mới vào nghề tiện, phay cơ

## ngocsut

Xưởng cơ khí của ông anh trong khu em (toàn máy cơ của Liên Xô cũ) đang nhiều việc mà thợ phụ thì phập phù quá nên anh, chị, em nào có nhu cầu nâng cao tay nghề, có thu nhập (chắc cũng không được cao lắm  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) thì liên hệ ông ý nhé. 

Xưởng trong làng La Tinh, Đông La, Hoài Đức, gần phường Yên Nghĩa, Dương Nội - Hà Đông
Hình thức làm việc, lương lậu tự thỏa thuận

Số điện thoại: 0986.471.060 anh Ngọc

----------


## kimdungdung9

Bác ơi em liên hệ anh Ngọc ngày nay 3 lần không được. Bác có số nào khác không ah?. Em xin cảm ơn.

----------

